# Fort Lee 9W to Piermont NY



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

If i'm starting at Fort lee where's the best place to park your car and also for a no climber rider how bad is it going all the way to piermont ny ? Thank you


----------



## Not-So-Fast (Jul 24, 2009)

*Under the bridge*

You can park under the bridge (I forget the name of the road) on weekends. ON weekdays I think there's restrictions and parking fines that are enforced. The climbs are bad, if you don't climb well. You're gonna hike a bike. Think about this you're starting from the palisade and going down to river level. There are mutliple climbs both ways. The climbs back are obviously worse.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I ride that route all the time, and you will see dozens doing the same weekend mornings/afternoons. The road to park on is Hudson Terrace, and you shouldn't park there on Saturdays because you have to pay the meter. Sunday is fine. I would suggest you find a side street (which there are many) by driving a few blocks north of the GWB bridge on Hudson Terrace. 

Hudson Terrace ends a few miles north from the bridge, and then you make a quick left and right onto 9W, where it will take you about 9 miles north into NY state border. There are rolling hills up to the NY state border, and they are not bad relatively. At the NY state border, you are greeted by a relatively long downhill, which means you will have to climb it on the way back. Then ride a few more miles (one more rolling hill too) into Piermont. If it's your first time, I would suggest you take a break at Piermont, get hydrated and ride easy back til you get to that big hill on the way back. Don''t worry about the people passing you up the hill. It takes probably 5-7 minutes if one is in mediocre shape. Just sit back and use the easiest gear.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I have been parking in Hudson historical park recently. Entrance is on Hudson terrace just south of GWB. There are restrooms you can use. It feels good to wash salt off your face w/cold water after a sweaty ride. Best part, free to park unlike other NJ parks during summer. 

If you take the hudson park route to state trooper house you will hit some hills but in hot days you get a nice tree cover and also not that many cars.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*river road 6 am tuesdays*

i'm biking river road/aka h. hudson dr tomorrow and every tuesday at 6 am from ft. lee historic park

they ussualy open by 6 am, one time he opened late so i park on hudson terrace, its ok till 8 am w/alternante parking

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/8653961


----------



## spacemanps (Aug 12, 2009)

hey guys, im kind of new to the biking world, but i live around closter on your way to piermont, If any one here is looking for people to join them. Let me know via email @ spaceman ps @ a O L


----------

